
Narwhal - hello 0.1 - IsaacSchlueter
http://narwhaljs.org/2009/07/29/hello-0.1.html
======
superjared
_"Narwhal is a cross-platform, multi-interpreter, general purpose JavaScript
platform. It aims to provide a solid foundation for building JavaScript
applications, primarily outside the web browser. Narwhal includes a package
manager, module system, and standard library for multiple JavaScript
interpreters. Currently Narwhal’s Rhino support is the most complete, but
other platforms are available too."_

Has anyone tried this out?

~~~
latortuga
I'm confused as to why someone would use this over, say, the xulrunner
platform. Perhaps this is somehow different that I don't currently understand?
I mean, xulrunner provides this exact functionality (see things like Songbird,
an outside the browser music player). I guess having competing platforms is
good for all but they have a lot of years of catch-up.

~~~
hackworth
xulrunner is more than just javascript, it is also XUL and XPCOM, and is meant
for apps with a GUI. This appears to let you run just JavaScript as if it were
in a "virtual machine"-ish environment.

